# Growing babies of 2016!



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

:clap:Can't wait to start adding to this in May


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

This is Miss Lavender Bunny! She's not currently registered as she was an accidental baby and the sire wasn't registered. I'm about to send in papers for him, and then I'll be able to register her. But yeah. Here she is at 1 day old and then almost a week old:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a sweet baby! <3 I love these threads!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

What a sweet baby!


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I posted at the same time as you, Zexiou. I can't believe we said the same thing!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks, 2horses and xenious! I think she's pretty sweet as well!


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

She's incredibly cute! I love that blaze!


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll add my baby (growing all too fast!), though I've posted lots of her in other threads 

3/4 Paso Fino 1/4 Andalusian, born July 14th 2015.

When I first got her, at 6 1/2 months.


A few weeks later, at 7 months to the day.


Most recent photos at 8 months


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I bet she'll be fun to ride when she grows up, Brynne!


----------



## horseboy1 (Mar 29, 2014)

There's a new baby where my daughter takes lessons


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

I already posted in the 2016 babies breeding section thread, but I certainly won't pass up an opportunity to share my baby pictures!
This is Paisley (Shock It Sweet-APHA Pending). She was born April 10th at 9pm. Mom was 363 days pregnant, so of course the foal is MASSIVE! And already has quite the attitude!!

2 Hours Old:

2 Days Old:

Three Days Old:



Four Days Old:


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh I somehow missed that last post! What a darling baby <3 <3


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

There must be more youngsters on the forum! I'd love to have this thread for everyone to look back on once they're all grown up <3

How's training coming along, what have you been working on?

I've posted lots of Gitana pictures elsewhere, but here are a few for this thread.

She's somehow 16 months already! 

She continues to amaze me with her stellar temperament. We've picked away at basics, leading/tying are great, she's good with having her hooves handled and really any and all handling. Basic moving off pressure, yielding fore and hindquarters, and we've done some lunging basics. I've put a saddle on her a few times for the fun of it, and lots of other random desensitzing. We've done some clicker training for tricks like standing up on a pedestal and targeting with her nose, etc. I take her out on walks on her own so she gets used to leaving the other horses and facing things on her own, she's been amazing! Nothing phases her. She loves attention and will leave her meals to come get loved on and brushed. All in all I'm super excited about her potential, and best of all I feel we have a really strong bond.

I don't have any super recent pics, but here are some from the last few months.







Getting fuzzier




Winter coat coming  I miss my sleek horses!


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

So when I posted in this thread, Chrome wasn't born! So I have another to share, and some updated pictures of Lavender. 

This is Missouri Chrome, born April 18th (Lav was born March 31) 

She's out of my favorite mare and an exact copy of her mama! She looks just like her and her personality is the sweetest! She's SUPER gentle and flinches at nothing (Lav is more on the spooky side as of yet) I have three young cousins and Chrome is also their favorite! She is definitely desensitized to children, in fact it's the highlight of her day when she gets to see them! The little girl is wanting to ride so Chrome is probably going to be more her horse than mine! But that will be awhile into the future. Anyway, here's Chrome! 

Day born:









Day 2:









1 week:









Exact sock as her mama:










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Here's a video with a lot of pics.
https://vimeo.com/190385675










Annie (Chromey's mama):









Chrome from the same angle:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timonlionking (Sep 28, 2015)

And Lav's video:
https://vimeo.com/190388371











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Ah, they are both so gorgeous! It's crazy how much Chrome looks like her mama! And Lav is incredibly stunning, wow <3


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What gorgeous babies, all of them, and how fast they grow and transform. 

some photos of Novia from birth until now. 

She has just been weaned and she is a really laid back filly. I kind of wish she had a little more attitude. Now that it's cooling off a little here maybe it will come out in her.
Novia is registered half lusitano. Her sire is lusitano and her dam is a friesian sport horse (half saddlebred). I bred this filly to show in working equitation, western dressage and possibly competitive trail. She is turning out exactly how I imagined she would be and I feel so lucky to have her.

The first photo is at birth
The second is when she was a few days old
The third is when she was about three months old
And the last three are recent at five and a half months old


----------



## valentida (Nov 6, 2016)

This is my morgan colt. Can't wait to get him home in februray, the internet will become totally flooded in pictures of him :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

@LoriF OMG she is so gorgeous! Who is her sire? Love love!

@valentida, lovely colt! Do you have a name for him? You must be so excited


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@Brynne Thank you. Her sire's name is Saphiro

@valentida What a nice colt, Does he have a name yet?


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh my goodness all of these adorable foals are PRECIOUS! And many of you have such great photography skills...not to mention photogenic horses:wink: I really want to breed my mare, Tessa, someday, but we'll see if the right circumstances come up and if she'll be young enough to breed by then:-? But I can dream! Lovely foals on here and hope to see a few more :grin:


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

LoriF said:


> @Brynne Thank you. Her sire's name is Saphiro


Ah yes! I have certainly heard of Saphiro


----------



## valentida (Nov 6, 2016)

Brynne said:


> @*LoriF* OMG she is so gorgeous! Who is her sire? Love love!
> 
> @*valentida* , lovely colt! Do you have a name for him? You must be so excited





LoriF said:


> @*Brynne* Thank you. Her sire's name is Saphiro
> 
> @*valentida* What a nice colt, Does he have a name yet?


His name is Valentine, but his breeder calls him Wally . I don't know what I will call him yet, since Wally doesn't come natural in a swedish sentence in my accent. But I think I will figure something out when we get to know eacch other.
I just found a stable for him, so now I really want it to be february 

(how do I tag users like you did?)


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

@valentida When you make a post, click on the go advanced. At the top on the very right hand side you will see a symbol for mention tags. Click on that and then type in the person you are mentioning between the two tags.


----------



## kathykit (Nov 8, 2016)

timonlionking said:


> This is Miss Lavender Bunny! She's not currently registered as she was an accidental baby and the sire wasn't registered. I'm about to send in papers for him, and then I'll be able to register her. But yeah. Here she is at 1 day old and then almost a week old:


How lovely she is!
:loveshower:


----------



## valentida (Nov 6, 2016)

I want to get him home right now, so that I can start making him my new best friend. Two more months now


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He is certainly a cute, cute baby. You'll have to post lots of photos of him growing up. I'd be excited too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Brynne said:


> There must be more youngsters on the forum! I'd love to have this thread for everyone to look back on once they're all grown up <3
> 
> How's training coming along, what have you been working on?
> 
> ...


Gitana is becoming more and more elegant as every month goes by. Love her


----------



## valentida (Nov 6, 2016)

LoriF said:


> He is certainly a cute, cute baby. You'll have to post lots of photos of him growing up. I'd be excited too.


I will! Both me and my boyfriend loves photography, and I guess this little boy will be our new favorite object  . In february you will all be like "Oh God, please make her stop posting more pictures"


----------



## valentida (Nov 6, 2016)

Some more pictures from my last visit in october:


----------



## Brynne (Nov 27, 2014)

Most recent picture of Gitana...she's a very wooly baby!


----------

